# Neuer PC startet alle 3 Sekunden neu (Asrock z77 Extreme4)



## Bummsbirne (19. Mai 2012)

Hi.

Hab ein problem mit meinem neuen Rechner.

Erstmal hier die Hardware:

I7 2600k
Asrock z77 Extreme4
G-Skill Sniper  f3-14900cl99d-8GBsr   2x4GB
Gigabyte GTX680
NT ist ein Lepa g700

Gekühlt wird mit WaKü.

Muss dazu sagen, dass der PC frisch zusammengebaut ist. Das Problem ist , dass der PC nach dem anschalten nach ein paar Sekunden neustartet. Ich sehe auch aufm Monitor nichts.
Die Debug Anzeige zeigt immer den "Fehler" 9A an. Laut Handbuch steht der fuer : USB initialization is started.

Wie gesagt ist ein neuer PC. Haeng schon den ganzen Tag rum um den Fehler zu finden. 

Den RAM hab ich auch in andere Slots gepackt. Nur ein Modul in allen Slots probiert. Immer noch das gleiche Problem.
Das komische ist, dass  der PC an bleibt, wenn kein RAM drin is. Der Bildschirm bleibt dennoch schwarz. 

Habs auch mit nem anderen NT probiert. Immer noch der selbe Fehler. Hab weder ein Bild mit der "onboard" GraKa noch mit der GTX680. Man hört auch keinen Piepton.

Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende. Alle Kabel hab ich nochmal geprüft.

Ich weiß nich worans noch liegen soll.


Hoff ihr koennt mir ein paar Tips geben.


----------



## Westcoast (19. Mai 2012)

hast du alles richtig angeschlossen, die kleinen frontstecker wie powerknopf, rest sw usw? 
desweiteren 8 pin zusatzstromanschluss für die cpu?alle kabel am besten mal überprüfen.


----------



## Bummsbirne (19. Mai 2012)

Hi. Thx erstmal fuer die Antwort.

Die Kabel fuer Power, Reset, hhd Led und co hab ich nicht angeschlossen. Die werd ich auch nicht anschließen. Hab das Frontpanel ausgebaut. 

Anschalten werd ichs per Power on. Sprich sobald spannung da ist geht der Pc an. Aber so zum Test anschalten nehm ich den On Tsster aufm Board.

Die Kabel hab ich alle nochmals kontrolliert. Dachte erst, dass der Pc ausgeht, weil kein cpu Luefter angesteckt ist. Hab jetzt mal einen dran aber das Problem ist geblieben.


----------



## Westcoast (19. Mai 2012)

es kann sein dass dein board einen weg hat oder die riegel nicht mag. kannst du mir sagen welche taktfrequenz die riegel haben? [bin off]


----------



## Gohrbi (19. Mai 2012)

...frisch zusammen gebaut? Das heißt so wie die HW jetzt ist, lief er noch nie?


----------



## Bummsbirne (19. Mai 2012)

Der Ram laeuft mit 1866MHz.

Falls das Board kaputt sein sollte dauert das wieder ewig mit der RMA. 

Meinste wirklich das Board is fratze? 

Aber wie schon geschrieben bleibt der PC ja ohne RAM an. Wenn der RAM drin is startet der Pc wieder alle 3 sekunden neu.

Is das also rein RAM Problem? Hab leider grad nich die Möglichkeit anderen RAM zu testen.


----------



## Gohrbi (19. Mai 2012)

Kommst du wenigstens ins UEFI?


----------



## Bummsbirne (19. Mai 2012)

Jo der Pc lief noch nie. Alles neue Hardware. Bis ins Uefi komm ich ja nicht. Ich seh noch nichtmal was aufm Monitor. Wenn ich ins Uefi kommen wuerde waere das ja schonmal was. 

N Clear Cmos hat auch nichts gebracht.


----------



## Gohrbi (19. Mai 2012)

Dann würde ich das Board noch einmal ausbauen und neu montieren. Auf Verspannungen und Kurzschlüsse achten.
Habe letzte Woche das Bord bei mir auch eingebaut und war etwas erschrocken, weil ein paar cm schmaler.
Vielleicht liegt da ein Problem, wegen der Befestigungsschrauben und Abstandshalter. Alles schon da gewesen.

Dann würde ich mit Minimalbesetzung starten. Oder, wo anders auch schon empfohlen, MB auf isolierter Unterlage austesten, vor dem Einbau.
Ich vermute Einbauprobleme.

Wenn ich richtig liege...den Monitor ans Board und Stromversorgung. Fürs UEFI müßte das reichen. Nur um zu sehen, ob das Board einen weg hat.


----------



## Westcoast (20. Mai 2012)

du kannst hier mal schauen, ob du deine riegel findest: ASRock > Produkte > Z77 Extreme4 > Speicher Support Liste

cmosclear bringt nichts, bios kann man nicht flashen, weil er immer wieder neustartet.
was soll man da noch machen? alles ist ja richtig angeschlossen.

wenn beim einbau das mainboard falsch montiert wurde oder die abstandshalter zu nierdig/hoch sind, hat es schon längst einen kurzen.
so bald ich strom drauf jage und die unterseite kontakt hat zum gehäuseboden, kann man nicht mehr viel machen. 

tut mir leid, wenn wir es nicht in den griff bekommen, muss das board wieder zurück.

wenn die 14 tage noch frisch sind, einfach zurückgeben und ein neues verlangen. fernabsatzgesetz, falls im internet gekauft.


----------



## Bummsbirne (20. Mai 2012)

Thx fuer die Antworten. Hab das Board ausgebaut. Wakü etc. entfernt und die cpu mit dem boxed gekühlt. Leider noch das selbe Problem. Dachte erst ich haette die Schrauben der Kuehlerbackplate zu stark angezogen. 

Hab da auch gesehen, dass zwischen 2-3 Kontakten fast kontakt zur Backplate besteht. Vielleicht ist da beim Einbau durch das festschrauben irgendwie durch verziehen doch n kurzer entstanden.

Und der Speicher steht auch in der Kompatibilitaetsliste.

Dabei faellt mir ein, dass ich die Tage beim verschlauchen einen gewischt bekommen habe als ich das Gehaeuse beruehrt habe. Kann dabei das Board hops gegangen sein? Der Stecker vom NT also das Kabel zur Steckdose war nichtangeschlossen. Vielleichtkonnte dadurch irgendwie die ladung nich durchs NT abgeleitet werden und das Board hat die komplette Ladung abbekommen

Das Board lag hier schon n Monat rum weil ich wenig zeit hatte. Ich hasse garantieabwicklungen. 

Glaub ich bestell mir n Z77 Sabertooth. Bis das Board aus der RMA kommt bin ich schon 2 monate aelter

Obwohl....ich hab hier noch n "altes" p8p67 rumliegen. Vielleich das noch kurz zum Test der Cpu dranschmeissen.


----------



## coroc (20. Mai 2012)

Das sollte ja laufen
So könnte man einen Defekt der CPU ausschließen, ich würde es probieren


----------



## mmayr (20. Mai 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:
			
		

> du kannst hier mal schauen, ob du deine riegel findest: ASRock > Produkte > Z77 Extreme4 > Speicher Support Liste
> 
> cmosclear bringt nichts, bios kann man nicht flashen, weil er immer wieder neustartet.
> was soll man da noch machen? alles ist ja richtig angeschlossen.
> ...



Und dann kriegt ein anderer des Defekte Board--> Bravo!


----------



## Westcoast (20. Mai 2012)

mmayr

falsch, der händler gibt ein neues board heraus und das kaputte wird zum hersteller geschickt, dieser wiederrum schickt dem händler ein neues.
keiner bekommt ein kaputtes board. und die meisten boards werden nicht mehr repariert, zuviel arbeitskosten, sondern durch neue ersetzt.
warum nörgelt man überhaupt, wenn man etwas nicht genau weiss ?


----------



## Schauderwelz (20. Mai 2012)

Zudem Darf eine geöffnete Verpackung nicht als Neu Verkauft werden. Dieses sollte gekennzeichnet sein.

Die meisten händler schicken retoureprodukte eh meistens zum Neuverpacken zum hersteller. Ausser Amazon die Verkaufen es für weniger Geld im Warehouse als B-Ware 


@Bummsbirne: Ich hatte auch vor gut einem Monat das ASRock Extreme6 Z77 im einsatz! Ich hatte ähnliche Probleme, ich kam zumindest noch ins Betriebssystem bis der rechner Sporadisch einen neustart durchführte. Ich habe ASRock dafür verantwortlich gemacht, das Mainboard zurückgeschickt und mein altes Z68 Board verbaut fertig! ASRock kommt mir nicht wieder ins haus sofern ich keines Umsonst bekomme  Denn das ASRock Z69 Extreme4 hat auch einen Defekt, und zwar arbeiten die USB3.0 anschlüsse an der Backplate unzuverlässig. Fotos und Co. werden nicht vollständig geladen. Das P67 Fatality vorher ist auch Sporadisch immer wieder ausgegangen oder Startete SEHR SEHR langsam, lies Fenster wie in Zeitlupe öffnen (neustart behob die meist) ERGO, ASRock Never ever! 3 Boards und alle 3 Boards sind kacke.


----------



## mmayr (20. Mai 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:


> mmayr
> 
> falsch, der händler gibt ein neues board heraus und das kaputte wird zum hersteller geschickt, dieser wiederrum schickt dem händler ein neues.
> keiner bekommt ein kaputtes board. und die meisten boards werden nicht mehr repariert, zuviel arbeitskosten, sondern durch neue ersetzt.
> warum nörgelt man überhaupt, wenn man etwas nicht genau weiss ?



Wenn das Board mittels "14 -tägiges Rückgaberecht" (Fernabsatzgesetz)  zurückgeschickt wird, erfährt der Händler nie, dass das Board defekt ist! Somit wirds auch nicht zum Hersteller geschickt, sondern ein anderer Kunde erhält das vermeintlich defekte Board!

Wenn der TE dem Händler Bescheid gibt, dass das Board nicht funktioniert,  muss er den RMA Ablauf in Kauf nehmen!

Somit ist die Empfehlung, das Brett zurückzugeben mit der Angabe "gefällt mir nicht, aber ich habe ohnehin 14tägiges Rückgaberecht" nicht nur moralisch bedenklich sondern für mich sogar vorsätzliche Verschlagenheit!


----------



## Westcoast (20. Mai 2012)

mmayr

wenn man etwas zurückgibt, wird man gefragt warum? und als ehrlicher bürger sollte man sagen, es liegt ein defekt vor.
andere händler haben einen retoure schein, man kann da auch einen defekt mit reinschreiben.

habe nie was von gefällt mir nicht geschrieben.


----------



## mmayr (20. Mai 2012)

Wir reden aneinander vorbei!

Fernabsatzgesetz ist bei einem RMA-Fall eine komplett falsche Information. Garantieabwicklung gibts auch nach der 14-Tages-Frist. Somit ist dein Hinweis auf das Fernabsatzgesetz absolut unpassend!
Ich verstehe nicht, was du mir hier sagen willst! Wenn du dich auf das Fernabsatzgesetz berufst, gibst du das Board ohne Angabe von Gründen zurück! Dieses Gesetz ist dafür da, über Onlinehandel erworbene Güter, da sie ja vorher nicht angesehen werden können, bei Nichtgefallen zurückgeben zu können! Eine Angabe von Gründen ist dafür nicht erforderlich!

Also: 
Fernabsatzgesetz: Rückgabe ohne Angabe von Gründen
RMA-Abwicklung: Es liegt ein Defekt vor. Auch innerhalb dieser 14-Tage-Frist muss der RMA Ablauf ertragen werden! Wobei du schon recht hast, in der Regel erhält man ein neues Produkt! Das hat aber mit Fernabsatz nichts mehr zu tun!


----------



## Westcoast (20. Mai 2012)

ich meinte nur innerhalb der 14 tage kann man die ware zurückgeben ohne angabe von gründen. das gesetz bietet mir dieses recht, 
da ich online die ware nicht sehen kann. 

amazon hat eine frist von sogar 30 tagen, wo man die ware zurückgeben kann. sogar nach den 30 tagen bekommen manche ihr geld zurück.
amazon ist sehr kulant was dieses betrifft. 

hardwareversand gibt nur neue hardware raus, wenn man sich in den 14 tagen  noch befindet, 
ansonsten muss man RMA abwarten bis der hersteller ein neues produkt herausgibt oder gegebenfalls repariert.

jetzt kommen wir zum eigentlichen Thema:

ich habe ein board bestellt und genug bezahlt, dass board ist aber von anfang an defekt, warum soll ich dafür bluten?
wenn ich innerhalb der 14 tage bin, sage ich das board ist defekt, ich möchte aber ein neues haben. 

die RMA abwicklung kann bis 6 wochen dauern, also warum solange warten wenn es auch anders geht? gehe jetzt nur von meiner seite aus.

wenn die erfahren das board ist defekt, wird dieses nicht mehr an andere ausgehändigt, sondern wird zum hersteller geschickt.

wird ein defekt aber nicht angegeben, kann der händler es nicht wissen, somit wird es zum hersteller zum verschweissen geschickt 
und nicht alle hersteller prüfen die boards auf funktionailität. dauert zulange und ist teuer. highendboards werden bei der endkontrolle richtig geprüft.

jetzt komme mir bitte nicht wegen gesetzbruch. mit solchen aussagen sollte man sich zurückhalten, bin ein ehrlicher mensch.


----------



## mmayr (20. Mai 2012)

Ich unterstell dir nichts! 
Ich verstehe deine Ansicht durchaus!

Lassen wir's gut sein, ok?


----------



## Westcoast (20. Mai 2012)

alles in ordnung, für mich gibt es kein problem.


----------



## Gohrbi (21. Mai 2012)

Um mal dem Streit um Rückgaberecht und RMA ein Ende zu setzen.......Hast du was raus bekommen?
Der Stromschlag kann auch ganz einfach eine statische Entladung gewesen sein. So etwas mögen
elektronische Bauteile aber auch nicht..........

...und @Schauderwelz, da bist du aber ein richtiger "Glückspilz" bei ASRock.
Das Z77 Extreme4 ist mein 5. ASR Board und ich hatte noch NIE Probleme. 
Alles hat auf Anhieb geklappt, ob AMD oder Intel CPU.


----------



## Bummsbirne (22. Mai 2012)

So. Es lag am Board. Bei der Entladung is scheinbar was kaputtgegangen. Hab sowohl mein altes Asus p8p67 alsauch mein nigelnagelneues Asus Sabertooth Z77 ausprobiert. Hat sofort gefunzt.

Also ich werde doch nicht mehr zu Asrock greifen. Hab zu Athlon XP Zeiten mal eins gehabt. Is mir auch abgeraucht. Dachte die waeren jetzt besser, weil die ja von Asus aufgekauft wurden. Und bei PCGH sind die auch immer gut bewertet worden.


Wollte Asrock mal wieder ne Chance geben. Aber das war eindeutig die letzte Chance. 

Ich danke euch allen aber fuer die Hilfe. Werde das Sabertooth behalten und das Asrock in die Reparatur geben. Denke mal dass ich dann n komplett n neues bekomme. Lohnt sich ja heutzutage kaum noch was dran zu reparieren. Das neue Board wird denke ich mal hier aufm Marktplatz oder später inner Bucht landen.


Danke nochmal an euch.


----------



## Gohrbi (23. Mai 2012)

Nochmal zur Erinnerung, wenn bei einer Entladung, Kurzschluß was abraucht
ist IMMER der davor sitzt schuld und nicht der Hersteller.

Wenn ein Auto an einem Baum landet ist auch der Fahrer Schuld und nicht der Hersteller........

Wie oben geschrieben 5. Board und NIE Probleme......aber ich bin ja auch Elektroniker und weiß was man macht.


----------



## coroc (23. Mai 2012)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Wie oben geschrieben 5. Board und NIE Probleme......aber ich bin ja auch Elektroniker und weiß was man macht.


 
Ich bin kein Elektroniker, gehe in die 8te Klasse, und ich habe auch schon ein paar mehr so um die 2-3 Boards eingebaut und alle funktionieren


----------



## Bummsbirne (23. Mai 2012)

Also ich bin auch Strippenzieher und ITA


----------



## Gohrbi (24. Mai 2012)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Also ich bin auch Strippenzieher und ITA



Dann ußt du ja wissen, wie man mit Leiterplatten umgeht......wegen Entladung und so...


----------

